# Guitar(Acoustic or Electric)



## sub1zero (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey guys. I'm really interested in playing guitars. So which should I start off with? Acoustic or electric? Suggest the cheapest/best models in whichever type you find is more suitable for a beginner. Thanks much.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 26, 2009)

Acoustic Guitar..


----------



## gforce23 (Jan 26, 2009)

Acoustic guitar - easier to learn, easier to impress the girls and transitioning to an electric would be pretty easy down the line.


----------



## aditya1987 (Jan 26, 2009)

I am also learning guitar since 3 months. I asked my guitar teacher whether i should start with acoustic or electric. He told me that electric guitar requires lot of control, even touching the strings produces loud sound when connected to amplifier. So it will be better if you start with acoustic. 

In first month you will get bruises, even your skin might get peeled off on your left index and middle finger when you'll try to play C Chord. I am not trying to scare you but I am telling you the fact, this happened to me too.

As for the guitar go for signature:-

*cgi.ebay.in/Black-Signature-Guitar...ItemQQimsxZ20090122?IMSfp=TL090122135001r9451

If you have interest, then go for it. All the best......

.


gforce23 said:


> Acoustic guitar - easier to learn, easier to impress the girls and transitioning to an electric would be pretty easy down the line.



Are you a pro guitarist???

Who told you that acoustic guitar is easier to learn??

Strumming seekhna to somewhat easy hai par, lead/solo seekhne me saalon lag jate hain.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 26, 2009)

Acoustic first. Its better you gain control over the acoustic guitar before switching to electric


----------



## gforce23 (Jan 26, 2009)

aditya1987 said:


> Are you a pro guitarist???
> 
> Who told you that acoustic guitar is easier to learn??
> 
> Strumming seekhna to somewhat easy hai par, lead/solo seekhne me saalon lag jate hain.


Huh?!? I've been playing the guitar since 2001 and based on my personal experience, the acoustic guitar is the better option of the two for a beginner.


----------



## sub1zero (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for the inputs fellows. I saw the link for acoustic guitar. And to start off with 3000 bucks is just way too much. Don't tell me that there aren't acoustic guitars available for around 1000 or less.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 26, 2009)

^ ^ ^ There are cheaper variants available. You just need to look for them in the right places, such as a small music store in your city.


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 26, 2009)

I never knew you could get acoustic guitars for 1000 or less? 

Anyways, I would recommend starting off with Acoustic. Then as you learn, you will have some area of interest. If you keep with strumming and plugins, you'll stay with acoustic and it will do good. If you think of lead, then you should move on, as learning lead on acoustic is not good, maybe destructive. All this will come after you learn the basics.

What you should do is you should listen to songs of the genre you are interested in. And try humming tunes along with the songs. You should not leave listening to songs ever if you are to learn guitar well. Thats for developing an understanding of scales, octaves, etc. Basically it will supplement and strengthen whatever you learn on the guitar.

And after you've learnt a bit, grab opportunity of stage performance as soon as you get it, very crucial. 

Maybe I'm going too far but I am a budding guitarist as well, and I was excited.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 27, 2009)

bah,this is tough sh!t.


----------



## Chirag (Jan 27, 2009)

To everyone who are taking classes for guitar. Lets say I am an average learner and I have a little more than average interest in learning guitar. Till when I would be able to master the basic chords? Time maybe 1hour/day.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 27, 2009)

Get a cheap (Around Rs. 2K to 3K) but decent acoustic guitar to start with, but don't get a Jumbo. At this range, they have good sound and you can practice both chords and leads easily.

Go electric only AFTER mastering an acoustic. Otherwise you will miss out on a lot of things.

Also, if you end up sucking at guitar, you wouldn't regret having spent 8K for an electric guitar 

Anyway, India's local Guitar manufacturing hub is Kolkota. You can buy awesome sounding guitars for less than 2K. And I MEAN awesome. An average guitar for 1K. Thats how it is in Kolkota. I advice you to see if you have a friend or relative there and get it bought from there.

And once you master acoustic guitar, DONT go for a local brand electric guitar. Get something decent.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 27, 2009)

Chirag said:


> To everyone who are taking classes for guitar. Lets say I am an average learner and I have a little more than average interest in learning guitar. Till when I would be able to master the basic chords? Time maybe 1hour/day.


If u r serious about 1 hr every day then it would take u at least 2-3 months for basic cords and 5-6 months for all the cords (I'm being very optimistic that u'ld remember everything


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 27, 2009)

But the most important thing is getting the fingering right. This takes atleast an year, because you must get "used" to playing guitar. Its like learning to type for the first time. You can't type closing your eyes right away.


----------



## ionicsachin (Jan 27, 2009)

I ve been playing guitar for past 6 years and i am lead guitarist of my band called "Purple Rockers"...
The first two years i learned using an Acoustic Guitar. Aco Gui will help you develop your finger celuses and strengthen ur finger muscles, moreover your picking hand will be more active as you WILL have to pluck the string as tapping wont be much useful(as in electric). Moreover you will need to have lot of patience while learning the theory, don't rush into playing songs. Playing songs will impress only ur friends, but learning theory will let u play any song on your own.

My first guitar was Givson G150, which i threw off in less then two months coz it was not "cutaway" and i cudnt reach higher frets. STAY AWAY FROM GIVSON GUITARS. Yeah, they are famous in India but they don't have good quality. Look out for some good guitar at *bajaao.com/ , preferably Granada. I think Granada PRS-1 will be good beginner model and will cost less then 3000bucks.
Another thing, use medium pic( or plectrum), and don't rely on the pic that shopkeeper will provide you for free, buy some good tough medium pics(costing around 20-30rs. per pick).

Dont worry about finger sores, and repeated frowning at yourself. There are few things(even in chords) that will seem impossible at beginning, but everything will become easy in practice. And spend little time in learning music theory along way also. 

Mistakes that wasted many years of my guitaring:-
1) In the beginning, i never used my little finger(pinky)...for first 6-7 months i used only three fingers. Believe me, it took me a whole one year to get my little finger in synchronization with other fingers.

2) If you dream about singing along with playing, then practice it from the beginning itself. Later it becomes very very tough to make ur mind concentrate on singing along with concentrating on guitar.

3) Be content with what you are playing. If ur friend plays better then you today, dont worry, you will play better then him one day.

Again, i wud prefer this one if i were you *www.bajaao.com/granada-prs1-medium-cutaway-acoustic-guitar-p-3517.html
You ll get it at any good shop for some 2300-2400 after bargaining..

So happy guitaring and keep in touch


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 27, 2009)

ionicsachin said:


> I ve been playing guitar for past 6 years and i am lead guitarist of my band called "Purple Rockers"...
> The first two years i learned using an Acoustic Guitar. Aco Gui will help you develop your finger celuses and strengthen ur finger muscles, moreover your picking hand will be more active as you WILL have to pluck the string as tapping wont be much useful(as in electric). Moreover you will need to have lot of patience while learning the theory, don't rush into playing songs. Playing songs will impress only ur friends, but learning theory will let u play any song on your own.
> 
> My first guitar was Givson G150, which i threw off in less then two months coz it was not "cutaway" and i cudnt reach higher frets. STAY AWAY FROM GIVSON GUITARS. Yeah, they are famous in India but they don't have good quality. Look out for some good guitar at *bajaao.com/ , preferably Granada. I think Granada PRS-1 will be good beginner model and will cost less then 3000bucks.
> ...


Wow! Thanks for your post. I am into my 2nd year, and am going to BUY an electric soon (I have played in my friend's electric so I know how it feels like).

*About #1:*

I am finding myself in the same issue. How do I remedy ? I am fixing things up by playing some pinky based solos, and multi finger exercises, esp the Master Of Puppets main riff which needs all 4 fingers alternately.

*About Givson:*

Its a local company. HOW can you expect them to manufacture guitars which allow you to go DEEP ? Along with Givson (note that it sounds similar to Gibbson), Fendar (note that it sounds similar to Fender) also sucks. But for simple chords practice, I guess its decent enough.

I own a Fendar acoustic, but its an 18 fret guitar, and only 12 are accessable. But I think its indirectly an advantage because atleast for mid and low frequencies (the upper strings) it would force ppl to switch between strings, something which is uncomfortable.

*About #2:*

Yeah. I can NEVER sing while playing. But if I am playing and singing the same note, its damn easy. Like for example, B.B.King's blues summit song. He plays, sings alternately, and finally launches into a solo where he sings and plays the same thing.

Any remedy for this issue ?

*About Guitar Buying:

*I am left handed while playing guitar. Any advice for me ? I am thinking of picking up a V shape guitar because its symmetric. My current acoustic is also a symmetric classical shaped one. I could have bought cheaper and better guitars but they were all right handed.


----------



## ionicsachin (Jan 27, 2009)

For the pinky, start practicing all the scales, keep practicing the scales again and again. When u take ur guitar, first thing u do is picking scales. And important is that you use alternate picking. And this will help you improving ur memory in remembering the note name. Here is a very good website from where i began scaling *www.cyberfret.com/scales/basic/index.php
And be patient, it will take some time in making the finger muscles of pinky to match others. Appart from Master of Puppets, try layla(acoustic), Hotel california, why georgia, STAIRWAY TO HEAVEN(try this definitely, a good exercise for fingers)...

Yeah, these companies offer lucrative prices and later bring down the expectations. I wanted to reach higher frets only to play solos like Stairway to Heaven ending solo and Smoke on the Water solo. Better look at other affordable but original companies like Jimm, Granada and all.

I searched many articles about singing while playing. All i found was that i have to make my hands control the guitar subconciously so that i can concentrate on singing. Beginning from basic songs which follow the same notes, u can practice slowly and slowly. At one place i even read that this process becomes faster if u write your own lyrics and make a tune for it and sing out loud.

About the guitar, electric, for lefty nothing in this world is better then this *www.bajaao.com/ibanez-2007-grg170dx-lefty-electric-guitar-p-4276.html
It offers a Floyd Rose tremelo and can play all the genre, plus it is an Ibanez, which most of the big names use like Steve Vai, Joe Satriani, Paul Gilbert...After bargain it will be possible for some 12000-13000 and wen combined with Marshall MG10CD or MG15CD it will become invincible.

So keep guitaring and keep in touch


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 27, 2009)

ionicsachin said:


> For the pinky, start practicing all the scales, keep practicing the scales again and again. When u take ur guitar, first thing u do is picking scales. And important is that you use alternate picking. And this will help you improving ur memory in remembering the note name. Here is a very good website from where i began scaling *www.cyberfret.com/scales/basic/index.php
> And be patient, it will take some time in making the finger muscles of pinky to match others. Appart from Master of Puppets, try layla(acoustic), Hotel california, why georgia, STAIRWAY TO HEAVEN(try this definitely, a good exercise for fingers)...



When I first went to guitar classes back in June 2007,whatever I was taught was just wierd. I expected to learn music theory, and instead I ended up learning some SaReGaMaPa bull$hit. So I hardly know anything about scales and such.

I am vastly a self taught musician.



> Yeah, these companies offer lucrative prices and later bring down the expectations. I wanted to reach higher frets only to play solos like Stairway to Heaven ending solo and Smoke on the Water solo. Better look at other affordable but original companies like Jimm, Granada and all.



Now that I have this guitar, I am intent on keeping it. Besides, why try soloing on an acoustic ? Ofcource, its the best place to start off, but REAL solos are for an electric guitar 



> I searched many articles about singing while playing. All i found was that i have to make my hands control the guitar subconciously so that i can concentrate on singing. Beginning from basic songs which follow the same notes, u can practice slowly and slowly. At one place i even read that this process becomes faster if u write your own lyrics and make a tune for it and sing out loud.



Thats what I figured out while studying the way I behaved. Apparently, the human brain (atleast my brain) has difficulty in managing two tunes at the same time.So one thing needs to happen subconciously. And yeah, I have tried EVERYTHING - I compose music, write lyrics, create tunes, etc. I am a one man army. Still its damn hard to do two things at the same time.



> About the guitar, electric, for lefty nothing in this world is better then this *www.bajaao.com/ibanez-2007-grg170dx-lefty-electric-guitar-p-4276.html
> It offers a Floyd Rose tremelo and can play all the genre, plus it is an Ibanez, which most of the big names use like Steve Vai, Joe Satriani, Paul Gilbert...After bargain it will be possible for some 12000-13000 and wen combined with Marshall MG10CD or MG15CD it will become invincible.
> 
> So keep guitaring and keep in touch


Well, my budget is pretty low to start with. I hardly have enough cash. Isn't there something cheaper ?

And yeah, how are stuff like these ? *www.bajaao.com/boss-os2-overdrive-distortion-guitar-effects-pedal-p-3774.html
Are they good enough for SERIOUS stuff like metallica, led zeppelin, etc ?





*
And, about distortion vs overdriving:*

Many songs need to be played in power chords. I have managed to emulate many metallica riffs on just the E-String, without using a power chord. I am not sure if it would sound the same on an electric guitar when I try distortion. Infact, I DID try an electric and ended up looking like a fool. So should I overdrive instead ? Whats the difference ? And yeah, is there any other way of getting power chord like sounds with just a single string ?

*double picking:

*how exactly do you double pick ? I do it with these cheap Rs. 5 picks and I hold them perpendicular to the string, and move it up and down. Since the edge is triangular, its somewhat easy to move. But most videos I see have people holding plectums paralell to the string while picking... 

*V

*And my friend saw this V guitar (I am not sure if its a Star or a V - I forgot what he said) selling for 3.8K at a store in Brigade Road. I guess it was from ESP. Are those decent ? Is it even real ?


----------



## ionicsachin (Jan 27, 2009)

The things mentioned above are very good for beginning the super kool stuff containing everything from Led Zeppelin to Metallica.
That was just beginning yaar...I was always mesmerised by the solo of Stairway to Heaven, so i was like pushed from inside to learn it on acoustic. I have been listening this song from past 10 years and i can play it live, but still i always find something new in it.
You will be amazed to know that I never went to any classes , all the things i know is from internet, books and myself. So start learning scales and all on your own, they are the beginning of everything.

On an electric axe, u might need to play full power chord, it will sound something hollow. Power Chord is just a stripped down Barre Chord, so the strings are musically related to each other. So no matter what effect you use, stick to make it simple, but full sounding. And one more thing, whenever you play an acoustic guitar, just keep in mind that someday you are going to shift to electric.

Holding Pick. Actually its like this, different teachers will say different way of holding picks, but the best way is the one you have always practiced. It totally depends on personal practice. For me, i hold it at a little angle from parallel, this gives me extreme speed compared to normal.

You can try saving some money yaar. Coz there is one thing very true with electric guitars, you will hear what you will pay. You put more money and get exponentially better sound.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 27, 2009)

ionicsachin said:


> The things mentioned above are very good for beginning the super kool stuff containing everything from Led Zeppelin to Metallica.
> That was just beginning yaar...I was always mesmerised by the solo of Stairway to Heaven, so i was like pushed from inside to learn it on acoustic. I have been listening this song from past 10 years and i can play it live, but still i always find something new in it.



THATS why I am trying to learn music theory. Its all about creating some sort of "tention" feeling. That keeps your solos on the EDGE/



> You will be amazed to know that I never went to any classes , all the things i know is from internet, books and myself. So start learning scales and all on your own, they are the beginning of everything.[/quot]
> 
> Where do I start ???
> 
> ...


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 27, 2009)

Guys, its been 1 yr I'm away from my Guitar. Initially work pressure then just laziness. Another not-so-important reason is, my guitar is Hobner accoustic. 
Its strings are too hard, when I say too hard I mean it, I've tried diff. guitars and found that its not my fingers, its the strings. Playing even continuously 7 months, I was not comfortable with it.

I'm thinking about a reboot, wish me luck.

Again, my teacher told me a trick for holding a pick. I follow it, c if u can find it convenient.

1>Bring all of ur 4 fingers together and make them in level.
2>Now place ur thumb on the index finger, a bit more of the tip of thumb should be on it.
3>Now push the pick in b/w the thumb and index finger having the angular thing towards u.

try it...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 27, 2009)

Change strings then. I had a friend who purhcased a guitar string set for around Rs. 200/-. Said it COMPLETELY changed his experience.


----------



## ionicsachin (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeah there are strings, I currently use D'Addario Extra Light strings on my acoustic, they cost me 350/-

Start learning scales here *www.cyberfret.com/scales/basic/index.php

Ibanez is one of the best companies of guitar worldwide, many great guitarist made their signature models through ibanez itself. And yes, the guitar i mentioned above can be used for any and everything, just pump them up with good amps later when performing live. For home practice purpose use Marshall MG10CD, a very very nice amp.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 27, 2009)

ionicsachin said:


> Yeah there are strings, I currently use D'Addario Extra Light strings on my acoustic, they cost me 350/-
> 
> Start learning scales here *www.cyberfret.com/scales/basic/index.php
> 
> Ibanez is one of the best companies of guitar worldwide, many great guitarist made their signature models through ibanez itself. And yes, the guitar i mentioned above can be used for any and everything, just pump them up with good amps later when performing live. For home practice purpose use Marshall MG10CD, a very very nice amp.


Is it available in Bangalore ?
And any reviews ?


And yeah, I originally intended to play bass guitar, but learnt guitar because it was cheaper.
Any chance of learning later ?
I can still play with my fingers very well. I love finger plucking. I use it for some songs like Paranoid.


----------



## ionicsachin (Jan 27, 2009)

I visited 3 shops in hyderabad, and it was available at all three places
Here is review *reviews.harmony-central.com/reviews/Guitar/product/Ibanez/GRG170DX/10/1

You may start later, but it wont be as good as starting it first


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 27, 2009)

ionicsachin said:


> For the pinky, start practicing all the scales, keep practicing the scales again and again. When u take ur guitar, first thing u do is picking scales. And important is that you use alternate picking. And this will help you improving ur memory in remembering the note name. Here is a very good website from where i began scaling *www.cyberfret.com/scales/basic/index.php
> And be patient, it will take some time in making the finger muscles of pinky to match others. Appart from Master of Puppets, try layla(acoustic), Hotel california, why georgia, STAIRWAY TO HEAVEN(try this definitely, a good exercise for fingers)...
> 
> Yeah, these companies offer lucrative prices and later bring down the expectations. I wanted to reach higher frets only to play solos like Stairway to Heaven ending solo and Smoke on the Water solo. Better look at other affordable but original companies like Jimm, Granada and all.
> ...



wah man,you made my day.And I thought I was the only one who sucks that much,been like 4 weeks and I still can't play all major chords specially A and the ones using pinky.Though I dint practise for like 2 weeks cus I was buasy and very-very frustrated.

I bought a GB&A for about 4.5k(it was the second to the cheapest GB&A model),its a cutaway and it sounds amazing.Some friends had suggested that hobners and GB&A guitars are best for beginners.

Initial aim-->Should be able to play intro of 'stairway to heaven' in about 8 months,.

So now,the practise schedule is:try tuning the guitar(still cant get it)--->Practising Major chords individually everyday---->tried barr chords but decided they are still very far away,---->tried playing two chords one after another(like A-D-A-D...) but decided it can't be done yet.SO I am stunk on tuning and chords for now and its kind of frustrating tbh.

I did try the classes too:the teacher tought me how to play saregama,I cudn't go beyond sa-re,paid him his one day fess(150 rupees for an hour) and never went back.Waste of time and money.I am following *www.wholenote.com/ btw.


----------



## ionicsachin (Jan 27, 2009)

^
Friend, just keep your cool. Everyone faces exaaaaaactly the same problems. And know what, tuning is not a beginner thing, it will come at the stage when you are beginner-intermediate. A guitarist can tune perfectly only if his memory banks all the notes and there names. Once you understand the tuning logic and memorise the notes(the sounds, not the notes), then you will be able to tune instantly.And yeah, GB&A are superb beginner guitars.
Most websites mention tuning in the beginning part of learning, but it comes by itself when you learn the guitar. Basically they ask you to do so for getting the perfect sound off guitar. If u have a microphone then you may try this free software www.aptuner.com
Remember, tuning is not for beginners, it just makes guitar sound better and thus putting confidence in you.
Some major chords take lot of time for learning. For me the tuffest were G major and F major. But then believe me, it is just a matter of days that you ll play them as you wish. 
Yeah, barre chords scares everyone off, but you know they are actually easy. Once you practice that pattern u can make any major/minor chord by just sliding up and down the pattern. Barre Chords are for beginners . About the chord shifting, dont learn it right now, first make sure you can play either of the chords perfectly. You must be able to play them immediately without spending time in thinking about their pattern. Then you can easily learn shifting between chords.
There is a very easy way to learn stairway to heaven, and that is using Guitar Pro. If u have this software then I can provide u with the tabs. Its the easiest way.

Keep playing man, you will notice the difference in a very few days. Use pinky while playing scales and it will soon be into use.

And 99% teachers will teach you saragam , rest you will have to learn yourself


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 28, 2009)

Let me join the discussion more actively..

@MetalheadGautham
I know what you are facing. I have a similar pinky problem, though it is subsiding. My own guitar is no different, el cheapo. Its a semi-hollow kind and looks ugly, with blue+red combo color which feels like a superman color. Though its much better than those jumbo ones, as I am more interested in lead, had enough of rhythm. Though yeah, without good rhythm you cant improve upon your lead. And its been 2 years I bought my guitar. But haven't played much the last one year. I just payed it seriously for 4-5 months, looking at tabs and stuff. Used Guitar Pro initially. Now I prefer doing it my own way, as far as my current skill level can manage. I could have learnt a lot in the time that passed by, but I don't know how, 2 years went by with me not satisfied at the rate I'm learning.

Things I plan to do with my guitar.
- 2 strings are bad, and I have a habit of changing all the strings at the same time. I will go and buy a good pack of strings to play for 2 months.
- Then, after 2 months,  I'll get rid of those strings and buy nylon strings. Thereafter I will be able to manage  playing solos, I love solos but I find it difficult as I cannot move freely on normal strings. It will feel more natural on those strings. I will also buy a pickup and fix it up. I have a pickup in my current guitar but it is yucky. 
- I'll also buy a jack and a converter to connect it to my pc and do all those great music creating stuff. Here I need your help. I will need a Linux solution to do the music stuff on the computer. You might know of softwares that can take in audio signals from line-in/mic and add up effects, distortion, etc and record live, eh?
- And lastly I will paint the body to get rid of the superman shades. 
Its all a temporary measure until I get my hands on a good electric guitar.

Here's something my friend has done and might interest you.
He bought a cheap rocket guitar. We call 'em rocket guitars here, those V shaped ones. It was cheap. had 2 pickups and the strings could cut your fingers anytime. The sound was something I did not get to check out but must have been awful too. 
He then replaced the pickups, added one more and changed the strings. And lo, he got it done for much cheaper than what a similar sounding, similar shaped guitar might cost in the market. 

I don't know much about the electric guitar thingies though. I know nothing of guitar theory, I don't even know what its called when you bend a string up/down to yield a 1, 2 or 3 note higher sound. 

@The_Devil_Himself
Man, don't fret just yet. You will be able to get along soon. EVERYBODY felt the same way, feels the same way, are going to feel the same way. Just sit down, relax and try learning the major chords one at a time. You should soon reach a stage when you will be able to arrange your fingers on the right places sub-consciously. 

@iconicsachin
You're the man! 

Okay, I must tell you that though that I do not know much theory, I have gotten along really well. I loved music since childhood (I'm 18 ) and I'm pursuing it as a hobby currently (into MBBS). I never knew any theory behind scales, but I guess it was there in my sub-conscious, because some of my other guitar-buddies haven't achieved the state of realizations that I have. I learned tuning after 1 month of learning. And when I could tune myself, the realization of notes, high, low, pitch dawned upon me. Its a very big realization and things haven't been the same since. Its called sur in Hindi (I am Nepalese, but know a bit of Hindi, its similar to Nepali). Oh, what a realization it is, how could I do without it for so long! 

And with more and more practice, realization of taal made its way into my mind. I was then slowly able to extract the simple solos from the songs. And with time, I began to extract chords.  

I hope you have read previous paragraphs, I am now thinking of moving to electric after sometime, after some more practice on my acoustic.I want you to recommend me a website, from where I can learn the theory part. I should be able to explain myself when need be, and without theory I cannot. I wanna know the names of notes, scales. I want to be able to read notations. Yada, yada.. And then I want to know about amps, synthesizers, overdrives, processors, etc. 

Its been nice reading your posts. I would further encourage/ask you to create a guitarists thread here on the forum and post the link here. 

Regards, IronMan.

Added
@the_Devil_Himself..
For tuning, you need practice. I started out with simple theory.
- You count strings from down upwards, 1-6. The string which is thinnest is 1st and the thickest is 6th. 
- The 2nd string pressed at fifth fret gives should sound like 1st string. Keep turning clockwise/anti-clockwise until you match the pitch of both strings. Do take care that you dont go too tight, strings may break. At the begginer level, tuning is nothing but matching the pitch of strings. 
- The 3rd string pressed at fourth fret sounds like 2nd string.
- The 4th string pressed at fifth fret sounds like 3rd string.
- The 5th string pressed at fifth fret sounds like 4th string.
- The 6th string pressed at fifth fret sounds like 5th string.


----------



## ionicsachin (Jan 28, 2009)

Hii Iron Man,
                 You have got the right thing bro, its the MEMORY BANK that need to be filled up with the notes. You have understood what the next note on the next fret and next string is going to sound like, and thats a very good achievement. 
I think this website will have each and everything necessary, just practice and practice *www.cyberfret.com/
There is also a book often referred as "Guitar Bible" and it is like "Every guitarist must have that". Its called The Guitar Handbook by Ralph Denyer. If you wish you can purchase that. Its definitely the best reference guide and explains everything step by step. Its not easily available locally. I purchased it from Indiatimes for 1100/-.
Anytime you can ask me anything from playing the guitar to high speed steve vai like techniques..
I too began with an acoustic guitar and picked many solos, its real fun and gives lots of enthusiasm..
Cheers, keep guitaring


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 28, 2009)

^ Thank you.

1) Which website do you recommend for tabs? I find it hard to extract them from some high tempoed songs.. 

2) What kind of singing + playing were you guys talking about? If its rhythm of some specific songs, I can do it very well. Of course if its solo/plugin in different note, I just cant do it at the same time. 

3) As I will be buying an electric guitar soon, but have my acoustic wth me currently, can you tell me some things that need to be taken care of?
Should I improve upon fingering exercises on my acoustic itself? I have been putting it off until I buy an electric one, as the strigs are much easier to press, pull, hammer and slide upon. Am I doing the RIGHT THING?

Regards, IronMan.


----------



## anotherlogic (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey Dear,

You shuld purchase an Acoustic guitar coz as you are a novice and it wont be possible for for you to carry your electric guitar with its amplifier ..............and ofcourse acoustic is really easier to learn than electric one.................


----------



## ionicsachin (Jan 28, 2009)

@IronMan
1)I generally do the "<artist> - <song> guitar pro tabs" search in google, and the best search results come at 911tabs and ultimate-guitar. Remember, you will need Guitar Pro.

2)Songs which are a bit off rhythm, like Cocaine by Eric Clapton, Hotel California by Eagle

3)Things that you need to take care when buying are:-
       a) Start saving, an electric guitar will be much better if it is of a better brand. In these days nothing beats Ibanez. You can see the latest prices and user reviews at bajaao.com
       b) Invest for a good amp. I wud suggest a Marshall MG10CD (Rs. 3000/-) or MArshall MG15CD(Rs. 4000/-)
       c)  Check for the strings, harmonics and all right at the shop, ask him to plugin into some amp for u to check.

About the things you should take care of now are:-
a) Always keep in mind that one day you are gonna play on electric guitar, so dont feel low if u cant play some fast moving songs.
b) Learn and try to master as many techniques as you can on acoustic.
c) Give special attention to pull-off and slide up, coz hammer on and slide down are easy but not the formers.
d) In general just learn as much acoustic guitar as you can, it will pay you back while electric guitaring.

@anotherlogic
Acoustic Guitar is easier to learn, but most difficult to master.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 28, 2009)

how is TuxGuitar ? does it have a good leftie mode ?


----------



## ionicsachin (Jan 28, 2009)

I dont have idea about TuxGuitar, but Guitar Pro has left hand mode and its good one..You can reverse the display of the fretboard. Just click on the « <---> » button (Windows) or on the « <> » button (Mac).


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 28, 2009)

Next question:

How do I prevent the "jarring" effect I find while sometimes playing the bass E string ?
I try controlling my speed, but often that changes the whole picture.

And yeah, is there any cheap *long 21-fret fretboard* cut-out lefty acoustic guitar available in the market ?


----------



## ionicsachin (Jan 28, 2009)

Jarring effect usually comes if the low E is very thick. The remedy is to either get a new set of strings which are extra lite(usually relatively thinner) or if the bridge sadle is adjustable then highten it a bit.

Yeah probably u might find one is Granada or Pluto(non semi electric ones)

A simple practice workout made by me for making your pinky into action
E----------------------7-8---------------------
B------------------7-8-----7-8-----------------
G--------------7-8-------------7-8-------------
D----------7-8---------------------7-8---------
A------7-8-----------------------------7-8-----
E---7-8------------------------------------7-8-

Just make sure that you use ur third finger for "7" and fourth finger aka pinky for "8" ...practice this daily for at least 5 mins at different places on fretboard


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks for the exercise.

And what model should I see ?
I am intrested in guitars which come with a pickup across the cavity.
They make good substitutes till I can get an electric.

And my current Fendar acoustic has a pickup at the end. But since it touches the strings, fret noise is highly amplified and so is the sound of my fingers touching the guitar.
Is there any solution ?

And what is the price of external pickups for the guitar ? I want to fix a pickup across the hole. A cheap but decent sounding one.

BTW, I use a software called GNUitar for using my PC as an amplifier. Awesome software that is. But when I learn Jack Studio Audio Workstation applications later this year when I have free time, I can also use pro apps like JackRack for guitar effects and Ardour2 for remixing and recording songs (they are all opensource software and are there in my repositories luckily for me). This means I can wait before getting a concert rig. I can manage with my PC studio till I save enough cash or gain enough confidence.


----------



## ionicsachin (Jan 29, 2009)

Look out for Granada PRS-1 lefty cutaway, its a very good one.
You can purchase any guitar, and later fix pickups over the hole. They price from around 600/- to higher...Also try to get lighter strings to avoid jarring...

One more very very useful tip.. Use a metronome software, always


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 29, 2009)

ionicsachin said:


> Look out for Granada PRS-1 lefty cutaway, its a very good one.


LINK PLEASE 
Does it come with Pickups ?


> You can purchase any guitar, and later fix pickups over the hole. They price from around 600/- to higher...Also try to get lighter strings to avoid jarring...


Rs. 600 pickups ? Perfect. All I need to do is to borrow somebody's drilling machine.
Its exactly in my budget (actually I hoped for Rs. 500, but 600 not much difference).
How would the quality be ?
Any links please ?



> One more very very useful tip.. Use a metronome software, always


whats a metronome software ?

PS: I like the pickup+acoustic sound. Feels like Janic Gers


----------



## ionicsachin (Jan 29, 2009)

PRS 1 doesnt come with pickup, the right hand model is available at bajaao.com , lefty wud be at some good shop.
600 bucks the quality might not be that high, but that sure is good point as it wont pick much of external noise and all, it will be similar to that in Givson jumbo
Metronome is actually a physical device that does "tic-toc-tic-toc" at user-fixed interval of time, it will actually help you time your note perfectly. It is a very good habit to use it if you persue stage guitaring.
Yeah, it sounds warm and homely .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh, THAT ?

I use Hydrogen Drum Machine when I need regular beats.

For practice, I do foot tapping. I tap the ground with my heel for getting rhythem.


----------



## ionicsachin (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah, that foot tapping is actually metronome. Its actually set on BPM(beats per minute)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 29, 2009)

^^Yeah I know that.

So... any idea where I can find cheap Rs. 600 pickups ?


----------



## ionicsachin (Jan 29, 2009)

Any guitar shop,get it fixed by them

Start saving yaar, you have great enthu i dont want you to start with a under 10k electric guitar


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 29, 2009)

ionicsachin said:


> Any guitar shop,get it fixed by them



Do you think I can try my luck in Brigade Road, Bangalore ? Its supposed to have several reputed shops selling musical instruments.



> Start saving yaar, you have great enthu i dont want you to start with a under 10k electric guitar


_start_ ? 

I have been playing for 1.5 years on this piece of wierd only-12-frets-allowed instrument. 

I tried every possible thing. I even custom ordered a 10mm to 3.5mm jack convertor to be made to connect the guitar to my PC.

I spent hours and days learning to figure out how to connect stuff and where to increase/decrease volume, etc and how to use software like Hydrogen, Audacity and Gnuitar.

After that, I tried to adjust settings in the software to get a nice overdrive tone, only to discover that my pickup is screwing things up and that the bass frequencies are missing. Back then I didn't know how to double-pick so I almost ditched the whole idea. Now, the cable is also lost. I need to start over.

Patience is something I have in plenty now.


----------



## ionicsachin (Jan 29, 2009)

I have no idea about bangalore, but if the shop has both Givson as well as Pluto or something high end, then it must have pickups too....
Yeah man, dont worry, lofe will be easy and pleasing once you get an electric guitar.
BTW, what songs are you practicing right now?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 29, 2009)

Right now I try some simpler stuff like:

Led Zeppelin's Where the Levee Breaks
Smoke On the Water
The Day That Never Comes (I always make mistakes in the intro)

MOST black sabbath songs - they are slow enough for helping newbies out, minus the solos.

For black sabbath songs, I can play Iron Man, Paranoid, Snowblind, Electric Funeral, Sabbath Bloody Sabbath, Black Sabbath, The Wizard, War Pigs, etc, but some more complex stuff like Into The Void I can't easily manage.

But since I can't read notes, I usually rely on my ear to make up my own version of the song.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 29, 2009)

^nub can't read notes,lol.,you have that kind of acoustic guitar which has a 10mm connector too?

I have a pure acoustic guitar, with 21frets.

I have a question:How often do you guys change the strings?And how do you know its time?I have seen people change them as often as 2 weeks apart,thats a costly business.

And the current strigs on my guitar are kind of hard,My fingers feel strange whole day when I practise,any suggestion about what kind of strings should I get next?

More edit:Is changing strings difficult?I hope not,

and I still can't play sa-re-ga-ma,my fingers can change the positions fast enough and exact enough.,its been like a month now since I bought my guitar.


----------



## ionicsachin (Jan 29, 2009)

@MetalHead
Those are pretty good...carry on...also try these
*www.cyberfret.com/first-fret/beginners-guide-to-playing-the-guitar/page3.php

@The_Devil_Himself
It depends on many factors, most important being how much you play ur guitar. I used to play my guitar for at least half an hour a day in the beginning. And my strings worked for at least 2 months or so each time. But later when i changed to D'Addario Extra Light String, they worked for 4-5 months. But they cost around 350/-. Moreover it also depends on techniques you play. Try full bending the G string at the 7th fret and it will be ruined in one week. And lastly it depends on how you take care.
Change your strings only when you feel they are sounding odd. Or if the outer covering (E,A,D and G strings) is wearing out.
Next time go for extra lite bronze strings, preferably from D'Adario, they are costly but they need to be changed lesser and are not that hard on fingers.
Changing string is very easy, but if doing for the first time ask someone else to do it for u and watch carefully how he winds them up.
Looks like you are going for some usual Sa-Re-Ga-Ma tution, better learn it in the form of scales and notes. like C C# D D# E F F# G A A# B. This will help you understand it better coz almost all songs are in these universal format, and rarely in hindi musical note format.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 29, 2009)

^lhmm,I think the strings currently on guitar are bronze only and they are hard.


and no,sa-re-ga is a way of practicing playing notes consecutively.I still practice CAGED eceryday after spending time tuning.


----------



## ionicsachin (Jan 29, 2009)

Maximum Strings are bronze, but look for "Extra light" tag...I am using D'Addario EZ900 strings...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 30, 2009)

@Devil: Mine is an 18-fret guitar out of which only 12 are easily usable.

And yeah, the pain is because initially your fingers would have difficulty in adjusting to playing a guitar. For 3 months I had really sore fingers and had to eat with my thumb using a spoon and couldn't write easily.

But after some time, you will get used to it. Now, I can comfortably go into an extremely painful (in the begening) master of puppets intro till 2 mins.

BTW, did somebody try playing older classics like Jimi Hendrix's Purple Haze ?
I got its riffs right, but the best part was that I discovered that the doodle I sometimes do is nothing but the solo in the end of the song


----------

